# filter fry guard



## spott63 (Nov 30, 2008)

Had problem with fry getting sucked into my filter. Took a plastic crystal light container and perforated it with many 5/8 inch holes. Drilled the top out for a snug fit to my intake tube. For my fluval 304 filter that was a 5/8" hole. Put a 4x12 media bag around container and trimmed it to about 1/2 inch above rim. Folded into container and placed top on. Just slide intake tube thru top and put in tank. No more fry in filter with


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Great device, looks like it will save some lives!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Moved the thread to Freshwater Do It Yourself section btw!


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

good DIY if that doesn't do the trick completely for you, get some of that black course filter medium at you local fish store. Cut a square to meet your needs. Soak it in water and freeze it, after it froozen you can drill a hole into for the filter down pipe. let it thaw out and put it in the tank. You can use your filter screen to slide in it. This is the same thing they sell in the stores for fry protection but will cost you pennys instead of dollars.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

Very nice. I had the same problem, so I wrapped my filter intake in wire mesh and it worked fine. Good job!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Good tip Richie about freezing it beforehand


----------

